# ISO help/advice making rice pilaf?



## Chile Chef (May 19, 2009)

OK, whats the definition for rice *pilaf*?

Does it have to be el dente? or does it have to be soft?

Only reason I'm I made some tonight and it was a little el dante. 

and if I remember correctly from high school day's The pilaf was a little el dante.


----------



## Andy M. (May 19, 2009)

There are many varieties of pilaf.  The rice should be cooked to tenderness.  Al dente is for pasta.

Pilaf can be as simple as a thin pasta such as anger hair browned in butter, long grain rice and stock.  

Here's how my mom made it:

1 C    Rice, long grain
4 Tb   Butter
2        Nests of Angel Hair Pasta
2 C    Chicken broth


 Thoroughly rinse and drain the rice.

Melt the butter in a 2-quart pan.  Crumble the pasta nests into the butter.  Brown the pasta in the butter.  The butter and the noodles should turn a fairly dark brown (more than golden brown but less than burned).  It is the browning of the butter and noodles that really gives the pilaf its flavor.

Add the rice and cook over medium to medium low heat for 3 minutes, stirring occasionally.

Add the broth and bring to a boil over high heat.  Reduce to a simmer, and cook, covered, for 25 minutes.  Don't open the pan to look or stir.

At the end of the cooking time, turn off the burner, mix the pilaf and let it rest in the pan (covered) for 5 to 10 minutes before serving.


----------



## Scotch (May 19, 2009)

The common characteristic of pilaf, whether made with rice or another grain, is that the grain is sauteed in oil or butter and slightly browned before water is added to compete the cooking. Beyond that, the other ingredients and the amount of cooking are up to the chef. And no, it doesn't have to be al dente.


----------



## Chile Chef (May 19, 2009)

Scotch said:


> The common characteristic of pilaf, whether made with rice or another grain, is that the grain is sauteed in oil or butter and slightly browned before water is added to compete the cooking. Beyond that, the other ingredients and the amount of cooking are up to the chef. And no, it doesn't have to be al dente.


That's pretty much what I've done.

but I've added shallots, garlic powder, chicken bullion. the bullion was dropped in after the 1 cup of water.


My rice ratio was 3/4 cup rice, 1 cup of water, Since I'm just 1 person.


----------



## Andy M. (May 20, 2009)

I think you need more water (about another half cup) for that amount of rice so it won't be al dente.


----------



## Chile Chef (May 20, 2009)

Andy M. said:


> I think you need more water (about another half cup) for that amount of rice so it won't be al dente.


so a cup and a half instead of a cup?


----------



## Mama (May 20, 2009)

Whenever I cook rice I always use a 2 to 1 ratio.  2 cups of liquid to 1 cup of rice.


----------



## Chile Chef (May 20, 2009)

Mama said:


> Whenever I cook rice I always use a 2 to 1 ratio.  2 cups of liquid to 1 cup of rice.


Hi Mama, That's too much rice for me.

I really don't care for all that rice. 

That's why I love 3/4th cup of rice, It's the perfect size.

I used to LOVE rice when I was a young man, and a teenager.

Now I don't know why I really don't like it.


----------



## Mama (May 20, 2009)

Then Derek, I would suggest you go with 1/2 cup of rice and 1 cup of liquid.


----------



## Chile Chef (May 20, 2009)

Mama said:


> Then Derek, I would suggest you go with 1/2 cup of rice and 1 cup of liquid.


Then Mama, I would say sure, I will go ahead and try it next time.

but half a cup might seem a bit more then 3/4ths cup *"but I can be wrong as I normally am"*


----------



## Mama (May 20, 2009)

1/2 cup is less than 3/4 cup.


----------



## Chile Chef (May 20, 2009)

Mama said:


> 1/2 cup is less than 3/4 cup.


Oh thanks for the the lesson, Mama I really appreciate it. 


Cheers.

Derek.


----------



## Andy M. (May 20, 2009)

Chile Chef said:


> so a cup and a half instead of a cup?




Yes.  1 1/2 cups stock or broth for 3/4 cup of rice.  That's the 2 to 1 ratio MAMA was referring to.


----------



## Chile Chef (May 20, 2009)

Andy M. said:


> Yes.  1 1/2 cups stock or broth for 3/4 cup of rice.  That's the 2 to 1 ratio MAMA was referring to.


Ok Thanks Andy.


----------



## Claire (May 27, 2009)

I, too, use the 2:1 ratio.  Rather than trying to remember measurements, doubling, halving, whatever, just take any old cup (it can be as small as a 1/4 measuring cup, really), fill it once with the rice and twice with the liquid.  Remember when you measure the rice that it will absorb the two more measures of water or broth if you don't want to make too much.  For pilaf I use chicken stock/broth with added herbs, depending on the time of year.  When I have my herb garden going great guns it's parsley, thyme, chives and sage.   I don't care for rice too al dente nor too mushy (hate it when the ends blow out like they do in soups most of the time).


----------

